# Emma is going soon



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

We bought our three does in October. Two went into heat after we got them, and our buck mounted them, so we will see. Emma was already bred when we got her. Well, the poor girl is huge and crabby. She wants everyone to leave her alone, except for me, she is seeking me out. I think she is going to go soon. Yesterday, she had discharge. Her vulva is so saggy now that she actually got some poop stuck in it, I know gross, but.... She kidded twin does last year, so we will see what she gives us. I have no idea on a due date, although her breeder said he thinks in February. She is laying around a lot, and I had a very hard time finding ligaments yesterday. The weird thing is, she has no udder. Should I be worried? I am a newby, and I have to trust that she knows what she is doing. I thinks she has kidded several times, and her breeder said she may be having triplets. Will she udder up right at the end?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

There are some I believe that will bag up right at labor. I don't have alot of experience, just one kidding and I am sure someone else will answer soon.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I have heard of some does getting their udder AFTER they kid. So I wouldn't be worried, especially since she has kidded before...if she was a FF then I would worry if she didn't have an udder at least a month before...but with her having kids last year I would just wait and see...

These girls always keep us on our toes!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Babies soon...can't wait.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't wait for pics :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine tend to get a udder about a month before kidding but not all.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks. She has so many signs, but I just know she is going to keep me guessing. I hate waiting!! I think this is her third kidding. Her breeder said she had twin does last time, but he said she may have triplets for me, because it is in her line. We will see.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, last night, my daughter's friend was over, who has tons of experience with goats, and she said, "You do know that she is going probably this weekend. Her ligs are gone, her bag is full and she is looking ripe." Today, Emma has been posturing, arching her back way up in the air. She is super affectionate, she is usually friendly, but she is seeking me out now. She has had a tiny bit of discharge off and on for two weeks, but none today. Not sure if this is the start of labor or not. Should I put her in a birthing stall tonight?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Birthing stall may not be a bad idea.. as long as she is comfortable in there. she might need a friend ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes... stall her at night ...if the weather is good during the day..she can be out...and supervised...if the weather is bad... I'd leave her in....she sounds really close now...right now...with her doing what she is doing... her body is preparing for delivery..in which...she is shifting her babies and they are moving into the birth canal... ..some goats can take several hours to do this...Some of my Does have done this all night... then by morning they will have them...
So watch her closely....cause some Does...can have them pretty quickly... if all of a sudden ...by looking at her from the back side... she appears to have no babies up on her sides... they are very close to on their way...and you may see.. an amber color... clear tube discharge... Happy Kidding... :thumb:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Hoping everything goes well for you Happy Kidding!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

So, I would not see discharge as the start of labor? I was hoping I would see lots of fluid and that would be my warning. She is actually bulging out in her behind area now. No discharge at all yet. She is my queen, and I don't think she will mind being in a stall alone, and there is one area of goat fencing so she can see the other goats in the barn. I am starting to get nervous now!!!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

Any straw or hay stuck around her tail? Should be expecting a long string of amber goo next that will probably hang there for a while.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Nope, not yet. She was either laying down today, or arching her back. She keeps following me around too, which is not normal for her. I put her in a birthing stall tonight just in case. I just contacted her breeder and he said she had twin does last time, and she went very quickly and easily. He said she should do fine, and he agrees that it is coming soon. I would be on cloud nine if I woke to :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds very close!! Sending healthy happy kidding thoughts your way!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, it is now Sunday evening. She kept herself isolated quite a bit today, and never once chased or butted anyone, which is so unlike her. She is having a constant mucus glob on her, but is not running yet. She does not want me anywhere near her udder to see how she is bagging up. She is normally fine with me touching her. I could actually SEE the babies moving inside of her at one point today. She seems to be breathing heavier then normal. I hope for her sake she has them tonight.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Poor girl is still hanging in there. She is keeping herself very isolated. She is about the same. Do I have to worry about her not progressing? How would I know if the baby is just too big, or something?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Is she pushing? Crying? Contracting? If she is doing those things and no kids she needs you to check her. When you say she had mucus yesterday was it just mucus or did her water break also?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Just mucus. She stayed in the barn all morning today, while everyone else was out. This afternoon she came out, and was running around? and grazing, and then she was laying around a lot again. This afternoon she had a big glob of amber mucus again, with bloody lines visible in it. We put her in the stall again tonight. At one point today, she was making a weird call sound, but she actually seemed more active this afternoon then she did all weekend.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like... it will happen very soon...is she under any duress or trying to push? :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

she sounds close :hug: this part is the worst..... we had one doe like that last year......


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Hope all is well ray: and Hopefully she has kidded by now. Anything?


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

NOPE!! and after her being so dramatic all weekend, I really think now she has decided they are just staying in there. She seems to have calmed down, the mucus was not there all day, and she was out of the barn more. I am giving up and resigning to her being preggo forever.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I feel your frustration.... :hair: :hug:


----------

